# CAn you use UK electrical equipment in Canada? To ship or not?



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Can anyone tell me the score with taking TV's, DVD players, surround sound, small kitchen appliances etc to Canada. I know we have 220-240 and that it is 110 in Canada but can this be overcome or do we need to sell our lovely LCD TV here in Blighty? We really need to buy a laptop too any advice on where to buy UK or Canada?
Thanks++++


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mrsl04 said:


> Hi Can anyone tell me the score with taking TV's, DVD players, surround sound, small kitchen appliances etc to Canada. I know we have 220-240 and that it is 110 in Canada but can this be overcome or do we need to sell our lovely LCD TV here in Blighty? We really need to buy a laptop too any advice on where to buy UK or Canada?
> Thanks++++


You should examine the appliances to determine if they have a dual voltage system. If not, then sell off and buy new here. There are voltage converters available but the consensus is that by using them there is an increased factor and possible fire insurance issues.
The two largest retailers of laptops are Future Shop and Best Buy in Canada. There are many large retailers in the USA, including Best Buy. There are many other smaller retailers along with, just like the UK, Dell via internet shopping..


----------



## sje777 (Jan 15, 2009)

mrsl04 said:


> Hi Can anyone tell me the score with taking TV's, DVD players, surround sound, small kitchen appliances etc to Canada. I know we have 220-240 and that it is 110 in Canada but can this be overcome or do we need to sell our lovely LCD TV here in Blighty? We really need to buy a laptop too any advice on where to buy UK or Canada?
> Thanks++++


Hi,
Don't bring your electrical stuff with you. Even if you use adapters they will only work for a short time and then you will have to replace the items anyway. TV's etc work on a different system (not PAL) so you won't get a signal for them (they are so cheap to buy here anyway - you'll be able to get a huge LCD tv for half the price of UK ones). Washers and dryers, fridges, ovens etc are a lttle bit dearer but if you're going to rent they are usually included in the house. Hairdryers, straighteners etc are really cheap so if you bring yours from the UK bear in mind that the adapters are only meant for holiday use and, as I said, you will have to replace them after a while. DVD players are cheap, too, but it is very difficult to get a multi-regional one (it is in Victoria, anyway!) and playstations, Wii, x-box etc won't play properly (black and white at best with dodgy sound!!). 
Hope that helps!


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks but oh no sounds complicated. I met a guy by chance at my work thisa week who is really techy and he said the same thing but did say that laptops come with a votage range of 110 to 240 so that will be fine... Anyone want to buy a 42" LCD??


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

If you are moving to US from Canada then I think you should buy laptop in Canada only. As far as other appliances are concerned it is still better if you buy new ones than looking out for converters.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mrsl04 said:


> Thanks but oh no sounds complicated. I met a guy by chance at my work thisa week who is really techy and he said the same thing but did say that laptops come with a votage range of 110 to 240 so that will be fine... Anyone want to buy a 42" LCD??


The laptop should be fine - just look on the "brick" part of the charger to check for the voltage range. Unless you've got a really obscure brand of computer, they're almost all 110-250 these days. You will want to replace the cord to get one with the proper electrical plug, but those are cheap and available in most electronics shops.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

